# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  صور عبايات

## حبي عترة محمد

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اممممممممم ااذا ماكانت العبايه زينبيه مااسميها ولا ااعتبرها عباءة 
يسلموووووو حبابه على الطرح 
موفقه لكل خير 
تحياتي~
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*شكراً لكِ أختي على المرور الجميل
ولكن أنا أسمع كثيراً  بأسم العبائة الزينبية وأود لو أشوفها وأعرف عنها
وهل هي نفس العبائة القديمة التي يلبسها نساء أهل القطيف؟؟؟
ولماذا سميت بهذا الأسم؟؟؟؟
وهل تسميتها بهذا الاسم له علاقة بالسيده زينب عليها السلام؟؟؟؟
وهل التاريخ شرح وفصل ونقل لنا عبر صفاحته عن عبائة السيده زينب عليها السلام!!!!؟؟؟
إذاً لماذا اختلفت الشعوب في لبس هذه العابئه؟؟؟
واذا كانت لها مميزات خاصه هل كانت فقط لنساء بلده معينه في العالم الشيعي مثل بلدنا القطيف!!!؟؟؟
اتمنى ممن يطرح تعليقه اذا كان عنده شرح لأستفساراتي أن يوضح لي
وانتِ أيضاً عزيزتي ورده محمديه ساعديني رحم الله والديكِ فأنت من بدأ ووضع هذا الاسم في هذه الصفحة
لعل عندك المعلومات الكافية عنها
شاكرتاً لكم مروركم الكريم*

----------

